

UK gets startup visa - easier immigration for founders with small investments.  - pmoehring
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/newsarticles/2011/march/39-entrepreneurs-investors
The UK home office announced today that it will be much easier to immigrate to the UK as an entrepreneurs Early stage funding qualifies at a rate of 200K (as before), but funding from accelerators and 'reputable' investment funds lowers that amount to 50.000.&#60;p&#62;The biggest news is probably that "exceptional talent" can be sponsored to come before they received funding, and they can build their business for more than 3 years (with a possible 2 year extension) to qualify for settlement.
======
marcamillion
This should bode well for the startup visa debate about to start in
Washington, D.C.

